

Ask HN: What should I ask Jason Fried?  - WilliamChanner

I&#x27;m going to interview Jason Fried tomorrow on http:&#x2F;&#x2F;drt.fm. We will be talking about his new book, &#x27;Remote&#x27;. What would you like me to ask him?
======
tarr11
I'm curious what he thinks of sites like Sqwiggle and if that is a good idea
for Remote Work

